# Avid S3 not working with Sierra



## wbacer (Jan 20, 2017)

My Avid S3 was working great until I upgraded to Sierra.
The S3 is suppose to be Sierra compatible but...
After doing a google search, I found that others are having the same problem but could not find a solution. Here is the error message I get.




I tried everything suggested in the error message but no help. I never set a static IP address on the S3 and the user guide doesn't even discuss the issue.
I'm running the latest version of EuControl and my S3 has the latest firmware update.
I believe I found the problem but have no idea how to solve it. After going into the S3 Utility Mode, I found that the static IP address on the S3 is outside of the range of IP addresses on my router. You would think the S3 would give you an IP address via DHCP but...
Yes, I could call Avid but they will only help me trouble shoot this for a fee.
Before I give Avid more money, any S3 owners out there experience a similar issue or know how to change the static IP on a S3?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## clisma (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't have an S3 so can't help you there directly, but is there any chance you can extend the IP range of the router to include the one set on the S3? Might be a temporary fix.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 20, 2017)

clisma said:


> I don't have an S3 so can't help you there directly, but is there any chance you can extend the IP range of the router to include the one set on the S3? Might be a temporary fix.


That would be a great fix but I could not find a way to change the IP address on the S3.


----------



## clisma (Jan 20, 2017)

Apologies, I wasn't clear, updated my post since. What I meant: can you, on the router's software, change the range of used IP numbers to include the one currently in use by the S3? That way you don't have to touch the S3, only adjust the router settings.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 20, 2017)

clisma said:


> Apologies, I wasn't clear, updated my post since. What I meant: can you, on the router's software, change the range of used IP numbers to include the one currently in use by the S3? That way you don't have to touch the S3, only adjust the router settings.


Another great idea the range on the router is 192.16x.x.x to 192.16x.x.xxx
The IP address on the S3 is 169.25x.x.xxx
Since I'm not a network engineer, I don't want to just make up a Gateway address and crash my entire network.
I have a lot of other devices on my LAN that I don't want to put out of commission.
I little knowledge on my part could be dangerous. Thanks for the additional feedback.


----------



## clisma (Jan 20, 2017)

Of course. Networks are like complicated beasts: best not to wake them up. Any chance you can connect the S3 directly to your PC/Mac? Might that force it to be reassigned a different IP, I'm thinking?


----------



## wbacer (Jan 20, 2017)

clisma said:


> Of course. Networks are like complicated beasts: best not to wake them up. Any chance you can connect the S3 directly to your PC/Mac? Might that force it to be reassigned a different IP, I'm thinking?


That's my next move. I'll let you know what happens. I've got a 2013 Mac Pro with two ethernet ports, one dynamic and the other static. I'll fiddle with that a bit and let you know what happens. Thanks again for your good thinking.


----------



## clisma (Jan 20, 2017)

Sure thing, my Artist Mix is connected to my MacPro and so I haven't had this issue yet, but I fear it's just a matter of time while the protocol resides in Avid's hands. By the way, if you haven't yet, check out this link, direct from Avid:
http://duc.avid.com/showpost.php?p=2236442&postcount=19


----------



## wbacer (Jan 20, 2017)

clisma said:


> Sure thing, my Artist Mix is connected to my MacPro and so I haven't had this issue yet, but I fear it's just a matter of time while the protocol resides in Avid's hands. By the way, if you haven't yet, check out this link, direct from Avid:
> http://duc.avid.com/showpost.php?p=2236442&postcount=19


Never say never. Thanks for the article by Kyle Splittgerber. He was the chief designer of the S3.
I hooked up the S3 directly to the Ethernet 2 port on my Mac pro and it worked.
My Mac Pro Ethernet 1 port still connects to my 4 port switch that connects my Avid Transport, Trinnov D-Mon6 and the Internet.
Interesting that before I upgraded to Sierra, everything worked when connected through the switch. Who knows why all of that changed. Anyway my migration to Sierra is now complete until the next OS update then it's back to square one.
Thanks again for helping me think through all of the options, much appreciated.


----------



## clisma (Jan 20, 2017)

Glad it's sorted!


----------

